# How to disable DRLs on 2012 CC Sport



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the VAG-COM Micro-CAN and I am running Beta 11.3. Can anyone tell me which boxes to check/uncheck to disable DRLs? I see lots of things that involve the DRLs, but nothing that is blatantly obvious about activating/deactivating them. I just wanted some clarification before I checked or unchecked the wrong thing and hosed up my lighting system.

Thanks!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start with posting an Auto-Scan please.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

zmcmahan said:


> I have the VAG-COM Micro-CAN and I am running Beta 11.3. Can anyone tell me which boxes to check/uncheck to disable DRLs? I see lots of things that involve the DRLs, but nothing that is blatantly obvious about activating/deactivating them. I just wanted some clarification before I checked or unchecked the wrong thing and hosed up my lighting system.
> 
> Thanks!


go to [09 – Cent. Elect] then to [Long Coding – 07] then to [Long Coding Helper] 

Click on the eleventh byte

Uncheck "Daytime Running Lights (via Low Beam) active"

You will also see bit 5 that says the same thing. Mine didn't turn off until I unchecked both, but now it doesn't seem to matter. It is a little sketchy in the beta.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

OnlineAlias said:


> go to [09 – Cent. Elect] then to [Long Coding – 07] then to [Long Coding Helper]
> 
> Click on the eleventh byte
> 
> ...


Mine reads "Permanent Running Lights"...same thing?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

zmcmahan said:


> Mine reads "Permanent Running Lights"...same thing?


PRLs are a little different, using separate coding bits and wiring so the scan from this vehicle prior to modifications would be helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Theresias said:


> Start with posting an Auto-Scan please.


Here you go. Thanks in advance for the help.

VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110601

Tuesday,19,July,2011,20:09:03:30490

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWMP7AN4CE514330 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 G HW: 06J 907 309 B
Component: MED17.5.2 03 8072 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040401081C070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C720C238

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 054 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2609 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001104141360
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2061341C8FE6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 M HW: 3AA 614 109 M
Component: J104 C2 450M V43B 0005 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004112466
Coding: 0000399
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3753FF403A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0304 
Revision: 00001013 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW46.rod
VCID: 75CF354860E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 A HW: 3AA 937 087 A
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0452 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 0000000000000000009802059400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FC7C3776

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D
Component: Wischer 02081 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 010511 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 Q HW: 5N0 959 655 Q
Component: J234__30S VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003JZP7QBC5E 
Coding: 0012371
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4BBBB3B056E0

Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110429300159
Coding: 098A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW46.rod
VCID: 6BFB133036A0

MFL: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 Q HW: 3C8 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 3A55E674097A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 G HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3449C84C2B1E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 919 965 HW: 3C8 919 965 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1614128R2N8B03
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: F5CFB548E0E4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: IMMO 042 0399 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669842952 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 28712C3CE7D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0002698885
Coding: 0004B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EDFF9D2888B4

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002090332 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 0802 
Revision: 1AH03729 Serial number: 00111030383201
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B5BE3700640

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 A HW: 3AA 959 433 A
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 042 0631 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3753FF403A68

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1614 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 230411F6002270
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EFC3872082B8

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 A HW: 3AA 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 004 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0002693045
Coding: 0004B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW46.rod
VCID: EEFD9A2485B2

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002085772 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000315440
Coding: 0022057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L1114593
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57E14C16A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 B HW: 3AA 907 273 B
Component: RDKBERU30 H08 0008 
Serial number: 10000000029580
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003010
ROD: EV_RDKBERU30.rod
VCID: 334BCB502E10

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669805786
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW46.rod
VCID: E2E5FE14416A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> PRLs are a little different, using separate coding bits and wiring so the scan from this vehicle prior to modifications would be helpful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU


Thanks. I posted it in response to the other post above. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

In this case you want to uncheck the Byte 11 (PRL) option. This isn't final but a pretty good start:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(36)_Tweaks


Please let me know if anything on that page doesn't work as expected. We do not have a Passat or CC onsite to experiment with, so I'm using the documentation and Golf experience only ... not live testing  

I'd specifically like to know if the CC has an option on the dash for comfort or highway blinking like the Golf and similar models:

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02322.jpg

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/DSC02301.jpg


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> In this case you want to uncheck the Byte 11 (PRL) option. This isn't final but a pretty good start:
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(36)_Tweaks
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just the confirmation I was looking for. As Online Alias said above...under Byte 11, there are two bits for the PRLs that have the same exact wording. Just uncheck both?

As for the comfort blinking, there is a setting in my display to turn on/off for 3 blinks when you hit the turn stalk, but it doesn't read the same as your 2nd picture, but it is in the same exact spot. It reads Ln. Chg. Blinker or something like that.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

zmcmahan said:


> Thanks! Just the confirmation I was looking for. As Online Alias said above...under Byte 11, there are two bits for the PRLs that have the same exact wording. Just uncheck both?
> 
> As for the comfort blinking, there is a setting in my display to turn on/off for 3 blinks when you hit the turn stalk, but it doesn't read the same as your 2nd picture, but it is in the same exact spot. It reads Ln. Chg. Blinker or something like that.


Thanks, if you take any pictures and don't mind me posting them please send them to support via email. This isn't exactly pretty, but my full Gti dash:

http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/?start=all

Byte 11 only has one bit for "Permanent Running Light (PRL) via Low Beam active" and that is enabled. Because the alternate option is "Daytime Running Light (DRL) via separate Lights active" in Byte 15 and that is not enabled, there is no need to alter that.

If Byte 11 actually shows ""Daytime Running Lights (via Low Beam) active" please let me know what the data version is by clicking [About] and looking at the top.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Thanks, if you take any pictures and don't mind me posting them please send them to support via email. This isn't exactly pretty, but my full Gti dash:
> 
> http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/Complete/?start=all
> 
> ...


Under Byte 11, I have Bit 2 and Bit 5 that say the same exact thing..."Permanent Running Light (PRL) via Low Beam Active"...that is what is confusing me.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

zmcmahan said:


> Under Byte 11, I have Bit 2 and Bit 5 that say the same exact thing..."Permanent Running Light (PRL) via Low Beam Active"...that is what is confusing me.


Have a look in Byte 24. Bit 0-6 set the brightness of the DRL. Maybe you can try to set it to 0. According to your coding Byte 24 can be set to 00.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

zmcmahan said:


> Under Byte 11, I have Bit 2 and Bit 5 that say the same exact thing..."Permanent Running Light (PRL) via Low Beam Active"...that is what is confusing me.


The coding should go from 
0000000000000000009802*05*9400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040

to 

0000000000000000009802*01*9400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040

If you don't mind, please let me know what the data version is by clicking [About] and looking at the top and posting a screen shot of Byte 11.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The coding should go from
> 0000000000000000009802*05*9400800440517C8840600D605C8060200040
> 
> to
> ...


I figured it out...my coding matches your's above. The 2nd instance of the PRL active wasn't checked so I let it be and my DRLs are now off. I forgot to post that I figured it out...now I just need to get my rain closing to work! 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

zmcmahan said:


> I figured it out...my coding matches your's above. The 2nd instance of the PRL active wasn't checked so I let it be and my DRLs are now off. I forgot to post that I figured it out...now I just need to get my rain closing to work!
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Good deal, but I'd like to see a screen shot of this LCH bug. I have the Auto-Scan in my inbox and I'll look at the rain closing options.


----------



## jee-esteke (Mar 11, 2012)

My coding for this module is:
0000000000000000980024940080E443517688406005600080C7200041
Byte 11 says 24 or 00100100. So with bit 2, I turn on the DRLs on by putting a 1 or switching them of by putting a 0.
All this works fine, but is there also a bit that lets you use the foglights as DRLs?

Thx,
Johan


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

Sorry to hijack, but we have a 2012 cc that cannot connect to module 9. We tried in dumb and also in intelligent mode. We connect to all the other modules without issue. Any thoughts? We were trying to disable the drl's.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dubmekanik said:


> Sorry to hijack, but we have a 2012 cc that cannot connect to module 9. We tried in dumb and also in intelligent mode. We connect to all the other modules without issue. Any thoughts? We were trying to disable the drl's.


Most likely solution..... make sure the doors are unlocked.


----------

